# The Great Aussie Meetup 2005!



## vonnagy

Alright time to break out the acca-dacca records and jandals (or is that a kiwi term :scratch and have a legendary aussie meetup!  What we need is a time and place, so lets discuss it in this thread!  

I was thinking some where on the east coast, most of our users are in Queensland & NSW however; it should be a special place for all to enjoy. Sometime in Sept, 0ct 2005?

Lets get some thoughts together and make it happen 

PS: you don't have to be aussie to join in the discussion 

**note**

I've added a poll - where should the aussie meetup be - I would recommend you vote for an area you haven't been before - not just because its in your neck of the woods - remember I am dragging me arse all the away from kiwiland for this meetup if need be - just to meet you great bunch of folks!


----------



## manda

Jandals are most definitely kiwi 
I only know what youre evne talking about because my best friend's boyfriend is a maori. 

Im there, if Im in the country!


----------



## Floyd

I think it should be a tasmania at my house, lol.


----------



## fadingaway1986

We were thinking about places like...

Nth Stradbroke Island
Fraser Island

I'm not really sure where else you could go...

But I'm in!


----------



## vonnagy

New poll was added


----------



## vonnagy

that was miss(tress) karalee who voted nz, i voted QLD 8)


----------



## Karalee

Well if I make it home, I had to represent myself


----------



## oriecat

Ok, now add another poll, to vote on which one of you gets to pay to fly me down.  8)


----------



## terri

oriecat said:
			
		

> Ok, now add another poll, to vote on which one of you gets to pay to fly me down.  8)



And pick me up on the way!!!     :sillysmi:  

Don't worry, we'll make it worth anyone's while.   It's me and Orie, for cryin' out loud.... the Fun Bunch....you _want _us there.     




Is this line working???


----------



## vonnagy

methinks all the non-aussies are choosing NZ :LOL:


----------



## manda

:?


----------



## Floyd

Well I voted Victoria because Melbourne has a wonderful Europoean feel to it as opposed to the Americanization and crassness of the states above it.  Also everyone likes Victoria and it's beautifula and easy to get to for everyone whether it be train for you guys or plane/boat for me.


----------



## vonnagy

Floyd said:
			
		

> Well I voted Victoria because Melbourne has a wonderful Europoean feel to it as opposed to the Americanization and crassness of the states above it.  Also everyone likes Victoria and it's beautifula and easy to get to for everyone whether it be train for you guys or plane/boat for me.



The Great Ocean Road and the Grampians are excellent choices as well.. as one of my really good mates lived in Melbourne (as well as Lumi!) I wouldn't be opposed to meeting up there at all.

As far as Americanisation and crassness, i think thats only if we inclined to meetup in cities or major touristy areas- there are heaps of places north of VIC that wouldn't fall under those categories. 

:scratch: *wonders where all the other aussies are hiding*


----------



## terri

Do "Americanization" and "crassness" really fit together so well around the globe?


----------



## Luminosity

Vonn , I pm'd ya my thoughts earlier about this but I'll type here too :sillysmi:

I'll probably be still overseas ( IF I obtain a one year Canadian work visa come the new year ) ....

I would LOVE to come to this and help organise it... so if the work visa doesnt come through then I'll definately be there in Sept 2005 ! 

Floyd , Melbourne /Victoria *is* an awesome place huh ! 
I think it has that wonderful European flavour ( with the fashion /cafe/dining scene , architecture , etc. ... its sometimes strikes me as Parisian )
I wouldnt mind travelling and living somewhere else *temporarily* , but I'd always return to Melbs and all her sparklin gems ! :love:

P.S I voted QLD ... just because its beautiful , havent seen a lot of the state ( only been there once ....to visit my dad ) , tropical and a lil holiday away from home.


----------



## Luminosity

Ter and Orie , I'll send out the private pink lear jet for you . 
Be ready chicaroonies ....dont forget to pack ya thongs ( the ones for ya feet  ) , aeroguard , bikinis , hammocks and drinks and croc-be-gone :sillysmi:


----------



## Karalee

And yer cozzies :LOL:


----------



## manda

i dont think melbourne is any less americanized than sydney.


----------



## fadingaway1986

Karalee said:
			
		

> And yer cozzies :LOL:



*laughs at you*

We call them togs... (I think you're talking about the things  you wear in the water, right?)


----------



## fadingaway1986

I think we would be best to stay away from touristy things - and see things that are australian (or New Zealand - if it ends up there)... Like - we could go somewhere that has lots of dead trees - lol...

I wouldn't mind going anywhere else in AU... Maybe not perth - that could be pretty expensive... We could go Nth NSW, South QLD? That would make it a bit more central... 

Maybe we should compile a list of places that everyone thinks would be good to see - and also good for photos? Then we can vote...

If you're gonna post somewhere we could go - maybe add a little bit about the place, or a link to a website?


----------



## Karalee

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yer cozzies :LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *laughs at you*
> 
> We call them togs... (I think you're talking about the things  you wear in the water, right?)
Click to expand...


I still think you call em cossies and togs, at least when I was in Australia thats what my friend was sayin to me "D'ya got yer cossie and sunnies mate?"


----------



## fadingaway1986

hmm.. which part did you go to?

The southerners are a bit odd...

(But not us QLDers)


----------



## Karalee

Yeah I was in Sydney. But I have family in Brizzy are completely normal and say togs  so I guess your covered


----------



## fadingaway1986

Yeah. Those southern people are odd...
They call the tuckshop a canteen... And backpacks, they call ports...

strange, strange people.


----------



## manda

we dont call em ports! thats the strange vics and south aussies~!


----------



## luckydog

I'm happy to go anywhere (even though i voted QLD). I've been to all the places on the poll, but it's not so much the location but the people i'd be there to see!

P.S Welcome back Manda. Missed ya heaps


----------



## luckydog

I'm happy to go anywhere (even though i voted QLD). I've been to all the places on the poll, but it's not so much the location but the people i'd be there to see!

P.S Welcome back Manda. Missed ya heaps


----------



## manda

thanks lucky


----------



## vonnagy

hey lucky! good see ya round these parts 

Here's a few QLD thoughts:

Fraser Island
Magnetic Island 
Hitchinbrook Island (ok, any island, really)
Carnavon(?) Park
Blackdown Tablelands
Bunya Mountains
Glasshouse Mountains

I know Fraser Island is prolly touristy, but from what i've seen its also gorgeous and I've never been.


----------



## luckydog

For QLD i would say keep it in the southern region. FNQ is good, but will increase the cost of peoples travel dramatically. Especially the KIWI connection of this get-together. The Glasshouse area might be good, but are we looking at a meetup or a photo shoot? If you want to just meet up and have a good time, the coast might be the place to be. If you want to specifically take photos of a new area then it's gunna be more difficult to satisfy everyones wants and wishes.
Just my 5 cents worth...
Trying to foresee costs of tours, hire cars, accom. time off work, travel time, etc


----------



## manda

ive never been past brisbane so anywhere up there would be good.


----------



## luckydog

I was just thinking...What sort of time are we planning for this meet? Is it a weekend? A few days? A week??? This needs to be considered too.
Me, i'm happy to go for any length up to a week.
Might as well get the ball rolling with a suggestion...

SE QLD Hinterland. Inland from the Gold Coast but with heaps of Nat. Parks, little Art and Craft type towns, Driving distance to the coast for some "Vonn" beachy shots


----------



## fadingaway1986

Gold Coast hinterland would probably be fairly good too...

You also have to think of the cost of accomodation...

Would we be camping? How available are camping grounds in each of the places?

But as I said - I don't really mind where we go!

(And hopefully by then - i'll be able to drive - so I might be able to help with the transport... Also - Australia has a fair bit of public transport... So you might not need hire cars)


----------



## luckydog

Depending on numbers, hire cars could be a fairly minimal cost anyway once you split the cost.
I'm up for camping (love roughing it), backpacking (love the communal thing), 5 star (gotta love room service)
If you can't tell i'm very very easy to please.


----------



## vonnagy

luckydog said:
			
		

> Depending on numbers, hire cars could be a fairly minimal cost anyway once you split the cost.
> I'm up for camping (love roughing it), backpacking (love the communal thing), 5 star (gotta love room service)
> If you can't tell i'm very very easy to please.



How bout getting a Britz campervan during their off season? That would be kinda fun! I can get some info on this if you like me to  If we split the costs, it should be reasonable.


----------



## luckydog

Two words Vonn my friend
.
.
.
.
.
.
ROAD TRIP!!!! 

What's the girl/guy ratio for this trip so far????


----------



## luckydog

So far i have us at anywhere between 4 and 9 people. Of course that depends on....
1. The Canadian Govt. Visa Dept (Lumi)
2. Orie and Terri getting sponsors for the trip down.
3. Karalee getting home in time.
4. Floyd being allowed out of Tasmania by the Border Security force. Got to keep the illegals off of the mainland 

Then we are left with Manda, Fadingaway, Vonn and yours truly.


----------



## Karalee

If I can make it home(ish) therell prolly be 2 of us - but on the bright side I have lots of family who will let us crash/eat/shower at their places in Brizzy.


----------



## vonnagy

I thinky Duck in Brizzy might be interested as well, i haven't seen him round these parts, so i think i'll pm him.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

A DINGO TOOK MY BABY! A DINGO TOOK MY BABY!!

Oops soz.  I been off doing a few family things.  I'd love an excuse to get the hell outa Qld for a while.  Am going to Kiwiland early next year.  I vote Melbourne - we can all stay at Lumi's while she is away. Awesome.

Edit: damn you all - I got guilty and voted Qld.  I can even put 2 people up if you like. 3 if one roughs it on the fold out bed.  

(and no - you may not sleep in my luxury queen bed with me and the missus so don't even ask.)


----------



## vonnagy

hahahhaha, good to hear from ya Ducky. Well what do you and the missus  think of a road trip somewhere in QLD?

oh and keep me posted when ya come to NZ 

- oh and luckydog, is that bikini model still available for a road trip?


----------



## Corry

vonnagy said:
			
		

> hahahhaha, good to hear from ya Ducky. Well what do you and the missus  think of a road trip somewhere in QLD?
> 
> oh and keep me posted when ya come to NZ
> 
> - oh and luckydog, is that bikini model still available for a road trip?




So whose gonna stop by my house and pick me up before the trip??


----------



## terri

> So whose gonna stop by my house and pick me up before the trip??
> _________________
> Corry



Get in line, chica.     Orie is first on the bum-a-ride list, then me.   As it is I still have no pm's on a trip sponsor, so I am feeling very gloomy about this trip.   A pity, cause I'd be so much _fun_.    :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

terri said:
			
		

> So whose gonna stop by my house and pick me up before the trip??
> _________________
> Corry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get in line, chica.     Orie is first on the bum-a-ride list, then me.   As it is I still have no pm's on a trip sponsor, so I am feeling very gloomy about this trip.   A pity, cause I'd be so much _fun_.    :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


Heh heh...yeah, I know...I just had to state my envy!


----------



## Karalee

Terri, if I could flick Danny and take you instead I would!









Unfortunately, hes payin :LOL:


----------



## terri

Karalee said:
			
		

> Terri, if I could flick Danny and take you instead I would!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, hes payin :LOL:



Damn.   :?   I can't compete with that.


----------



## luckydog

Sorry Vonn. Apparently my bikini model is going out with some drug distributer and has gone a bit feral. So in answer to your request/beg, no she ain't coming.


----------



## vonnagy

damn :cry:


----------



## vonnagy

i've changed the poll to narrow it down to the choices that folks have voted for so far, later on we can start picking destinations in the top vote getter here


----------



## luckydog

If we leave it till October we can go to the Gold Coast Indy Cart Race... Mmmmm Indy girls!


----------



## vonnagy

hahahah sounds like fun. but i am kinda keen to do a great aussie outdoor photographer experience.

Also seem's to me we had more Seeeedney-siders here at one point, :scratch: what did mandapants do to them???


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

vonnagy said:
			
		

> hahahhaha, good to hear from ya Ducky. Well what do you and the missus  think of a road trip somewhere in QLD?
> 
> oh and keep me posted when ya come to NZ



Yeah mate - just don't expect me to act as a guide. I try not to leave the house as a rule - there's a big scarey world out there, ya know?  But hell, we'll be up for it.

Definately will get in touch when we are heading over.  Now, if you wanna plan out a route with all the best photo opportunities... um... I mean nice scenic places to see for tourists... then go rite ahead.


----------



## manda

oh god can we please not do the gold coast

anywhere but there...


----------



## manda

luckydog said:
			
		

> So far i have us at anywhere between 4 and 9 people. Of course that depends on....
> 1. The Canadian Govt. Visa Dept (Lumi)


&lt;---this could also include me


----------



## luckydog

I'm not saying the Gold Coast. I just suggested inland from there (tall trees not buildings). 
Manda, you have to come! Who's gunna help eat all the yummy chocolate i pack in my backpack??? 

Shhh fellow TPF'ers, that's just a little incentive to get Manda to come along. Don't let on. It's our little secret ok.


----------



## manda

GOD DAMN YOU
I have been craving chocolate all night!!!!!!!!


----------



## vonnagy

Damn what is it with all the pretty aussie girls and Canadians? Do i have to add Canada to the freakin poll?? Just for your information, my great grandfather on my mothers side was from Canada  

Anyways, there are plenty of awesome places in QLD besides the gold coast.  I'll bring the choccy mints, tim tams and cadbury's as well, manda


----------



## fadingaway1986

vonnagy said:
			
		

> Damn what is it with all the pretty aussie girls and Canadians? Do i have to add Canada to the freakin poll?? Just for your information, my great grandfather on my mothers side was from Canada
> 
> Anyways, there are plenty of awesome places in QLD besides the gold coast.  I'll bring the choccy mints, tim tams and cadbury's as well, manda




Ooooh. Could you bring me some Raro? Oh - and do you have a couplands? bring me some yo-yos from couplands!!! PLLEEEAAASSEEEE (Yeah - you can get them through customs - i already tried it)

Oh and  cookies from cookie time! I think I had a chocolate one, and it had white chocolate chips inside it... MMMMMMM YUMMY!


----------



## Karalee

:lmao: @ raro sachets! Do you not have the passion orange and all that in Ozzy?


----------



## fadingaway1986

Well - Raro is really hard to find here... and really expensive...

I think I bought back orange with me when I went over to NZ in may...

My nan bought me a pile of it - but it all disappeared real fast at home...

We can't just buy it in the supermarket here, we have to actually get it from a special store... 

I haven't really looked - but I assume it would be a bit more expensive...


----------



## Karalee

Whoa! Thats one ill have to write home about, my brothers get SICK of drinkin the stuff lol


----------



## vonnagy

> Ooooh. Could you bring me some Raro? Oh - and do you have a couplands? bring me some yo-yos from couplands!!! PLLEEEAAASSEEEE (Yeah - you can get them through customs - i already tried it)
> 
> Oh and cookies from cookie time! I think I had a chocolate one, and it had white chocolate chips inside it... MMMMMMM YUMMY!



hahahha, i'll see what i can do, anyone else gotta  nz shopping list? sorry lucky, don't think i can bring any sheep over for ya  just kiddin mate


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Hang on... I have my Ozzie/NZ dictionary here... trying to look up what yous are talking about...


----------



## fadingaway1986

We have more sheep here than new zealand...

You just don't often see them from the side of the road 

I love NZ. I am so planning on moving back there...


----------



## vonnagy

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> Hang on... I have my Ozzie/NZ dictionary here... trying to look up what yous are talking about...



:LOL: New Zealand and Australia - 2 countries seperated by a common language!


----------



## vonnagy

We need some soundtrack music for this get together- any suggestions?


----------



## fadingaway1986

I don't think you can pass up Men At Work - Land Downunder


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Radiators. Old. Out of fashion but you gotta love it.

(Just like me!)


----------



## luckydog

Don't know about the trip song, but after the meet i think The Angels have the perfect song for us......Am i ever gunna see your face again............. Those who know the song can fill in the gaps


----------



## Luminosity

luckydog said:
			
		

> Don't know about the trip song, but after the meet i think The Angels have the perfect song for us......Am i ever gunna see your face again............. Those who know the song can fill in the gaps



Hahahaha :LOL:

No way ......


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Can't we do this sooner rather than later?

I want an excuse to take time off work. Anyone up for holidays soon?


----------



## fadingaway1986

Well definately not until a few months after christmas - and away from March...


----------



## vonnagy

over the holidays my folks are visited from overseas to go to the south island 

kara, i'll need a maori guide - there's plenty of room in the boot for ya


----------



## Karalee

The boot :shock:


----------



## vonnagy

Its a spacious boot, i'll even cut holes for light and oxygen for you. and a bit of food and alchohol 8)


----------



## Karalee

Oh kind sir, you are so nice 

How bout you get in the boot and I drive - I drive better on the left 

Hold on.... what side of the road do you drive on again


----------



## vonnagy

Karalee said:
			
		

> Hold on.... what side of the road do you drive on again



which ever side has the open lane


----------



## Karalee

Its settled then, I shall let you have the luxury back seat and take the burden of driving


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Jeez you lot are hard to keep on track. So is anyone up for a pre-ozzie get together.. um.. get together?


----------



## vonnagy

are folks still keen?


----------



## manda

so where is it and when?
i dont think ill be able to travel early in the yr. im saving up to go to canada in april now...


----------



## fadingaway1986

i'm still in


----------



## vonnagy

I'll have to see how things are working out here finacially dont' think this autumn is a reality though


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

vonnagy said:
			
		

> methinks all the non-aussies are choosing NZ :LOL:


 
That cuz we all want to see middle earth


----------



## Bafana

^^^hehe I saw middle earth, I just didnt have time to capture it so i need to go back, and ive just started a new job so getting time off would mean quitting ale:


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Well you folks were right.  It ended up in New Zealand.  LMAO.  Thanx Von. Had a hoot mate. (You was real nice to us you was.)


----------



## vonnagy

awesome. i'll have to post some pics after i get over this nasty *sinus infection* hahaha. The piha shots are looking good


----------

